# Help 6 week old Chihuahua pup



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes I'm very aware she is way too young to be away from her mother. the mother stopped nursing at 4 weeks due to her milk drying up she was over 11 years old and they didn't realize she could still get pregnant at that age. The mother was a Chihuahua/shih Tzu and the dad us a mini Pomeranian. they were feeding her pedigree little bites wet food and said she wasn't on formula however I feel since she is so young I should still nurse her. I don't k ow whether to mix the formula and let dry puppy chow soak it up until I can mush it not more of a paste or nurse her with a bottle and try to give her puppy chow in between soaked with water and mushed. and if I should do whichever combination every 2 hours or... I have bottle fed multiple animals dogs and wild animals and kittens even raised fresh hatched parakeets so I am experienced with feeding and caring for small premature well not premature but not mature enough for being away from the mother but born full term


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I am no expert on puppies at that age but I am pretty sure that there is special formula for dogs that are weaned too early. I would think a formula would have the proper nutritional needs over commercial crap dog food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She should be old enough to not need a bottle. 

I would go with a high grade kibble (Fromm Orijen, etc) or freeze dried (Stella & chewy, Primal, Bravo) with water to soften or raw goats milk (Answers or Primal) to soften.

I would feed 3-4 times a day


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

yea i got the puppy formula its 2 tablespoons of powder to 1/4 cup water. then I got some grain free puppy chow from petsmart ive been letting it soak in the milk and then giving it to her. she seems to be doing well sleeps alot then plays when she's awake loves to cuddle and get in my hair to sleep lol. she has tapeworms the dipylidium kind i got the panacur but its not as effective with that specific tapeworm but I know I'm still supposed to worm her every two weeks so i was going to order drontal plus to rid her of the tapeworms and use the other wormer for the rest every two weeks which she will need next week.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like you know what you are doing. I was going to suggest that you feed this tiny one 4-6x a day. I would leave dry kibble/freeze dried food down at night too. Low blood sugar is mostly due to a puppies not eating enough.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I always free feed puppies too! Susan great call bringing that up. Also keep honey on hand if her blood sugar crashes.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

How would I tell if her blood sugar does crash? she usually eats best in the morning and is always very active after she eats. it normally doesn't last a half hour before she's wanting to sleep for a couple more hours, but she doesn't seem as interested in eating in the afternoon or at night. I try to get her to eat every 3-4 hours but she will sometimes eat a little and then I'll put a little formula milk in a bowl next to the mashed dry food/formula in the mornings she's uninterested in the milk and eats the food in the afternoon she drinks more milk at night she might take a few laps of each but doesn't seem to want anything. She usually has a bowel movement first thing in the morning then in the afternoon but after that her belly usually feels a little tight and she wont go again for a much longer period of time. I was thinking maybe it takes her awhile to digest food which is why she eats most in the morning and her interest seems to fade as her bowel movements do. maybe I should give her water instead of formula with her dry food/formula combination? I usually just do the formula along side the combination bc I worry if she doesn't eat the combination I still want her to get nutrients. she sleeps most of the day with a few periods of active awake time but I also figured that was normal for a newborn baby since humans are the same.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't upload any pics it just keeps saying error occured while uploading.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

A puppy that is suffering from low blood sugar looks and acts 'drunk'. Stumbling, not be able to walk well, not being able to be aroused etc. If your puppy can't be aroused from sleep, that is an emergency. Get some nutrical, or just use plain honey under the tongue. This must be followed up with a vet visit asap. They will need fluids with glucose etc. If it is a mild case (pup can be aroused, but is acting 'weird') then you can treat with nutrical etc followed up with a protein source.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

there's been a few times she has stumbled but she eats regularly and seems fine afterwards sometimes it seems she just sleeps a little too long and then I usually wake her by sitting her in front of her food she sniffs for a couple secs then eats the entire meal. but she only sleeps for a long time after she gets warn out playing so muc h but I notice if I don't wake her she will keep sleeping and I think while she's sleeping her sugar drops and she will sleep longer unless in wake her which I have been to get her to eat. today was her best day yet she had multiple bowel movements and ate three full meals and drank watered down formula in between and stayed awake playing for much longer periods of time. I'm soo proud of her progress and blinded by her cuteness.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

URL=http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Katie_Vatis/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1466137155509-402988912_zpsrhxzw3ya.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

there the little one is. her name is padme. she's not liking a thunderstorm were having atm. but it just makes her want to cuddle more.


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

I have nothing further to add as far as advice goes.... but I HAD to squeeee at how adorable your Padme is!!!! :love7:


----------

